# Shigeharu



## eshua (Mar 23, 2016)

One of our regual customers has offer to bring back gifts for out sushi bar from Shigeharu in Kyoto. They don't have a website, so I was wondering if anyone has been or has more information about this shop.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, been there last year in September. Very little knife store near the nijo castle. Very old tradition (I believe "Shigeharu" exists since 800 Years or so) and very nice guy selling his knives. They also sell a small selection of Misono Carbon and a few others sort of mid-range japanese kitchen knives.

The knives themself are quite simple. They have a small selection of single and double bevel knives from different steel. The F&F is not very high but acceptable I'd say for the price. Was looking for a small yanagiba there and had a choice from Aogami 1/2 and Shirogami 1/2. Bought a 210 Yanagiba in Shirogami 2. They put the Kanji in after you bought the knife in the shop, that was a nice touch 

The small Yanagiba I bought is quite decent, but when I tried to sharpen it (wasn't very sharp OOTB) I discovered a lot of deep spots, so to get to a decent finish was quite a bit of work. Heat treatment seems to be all right. The handle is quite a standard but decent Ho-Wood D-shape handle with a buffalo horn ferrule.

After all, I paid like 110 $ or so, so I think it's quite ok. Was in the Aritsugu store later that day and I found the knives there (apparently made in Sakai insteadt of Kyoto) a little bit better in terms of F&F. Can't comment on the grind on the single bevel knives though (purchased a double bevel knife there). But the Aritsugu knives are a little bit more expensive I think. 

Hope this helps.

Iggy


----------



## youkinorn (Mar 23, 2016)

I was there last November. Very small selection (mostly traditional, and some pretty uniquely shaped gyuto-ish/utility knives, and pretty rustic knives, but fairly cheap for the price).


----------



## TB_London (Mar 23, 2016)

Have a KU nakiri and a small gyuto, both double bevel and both great performers.

If I went back to Japan I'd definitely go there


----------



## ecrphoto (May 6, 2017)

I've got a santoku from there. Agreed, FF isn't perfect, mine wasn't sharpened perfectly OOTB, but it has great steel and the price was right. A little thick, but a good performer.


----------



## khashy (May 6, 2017)

ecrphoto said:


> I've got a santoku from there. Agreed, FF isn't perfect, mine wasn't sharpened perfectly OOTB, but it has great steel and the price was right. A little thick, but a good performer.



Same here, exactly the same as ecrphoto


----------

